# Autovolt - new ev magazine!



## JMusk (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello all,

I am the founder and creator of a new magazine called AutoVolt, which is dedicated to Electric and Hybrid vehicles.
The first issue is available now on *Magzter* in digital format (in all the app stores) and in print via *MagCloud* too.

It would be great to hear your views and feedback on the magazine, as of course influence and critique are what make things evolve to be better. The main aim is to bring awareness and interest to all and as AutoVolt is the only magazine dedicated to the subject of EVs and hybrids in the UK, it gives a better focal point to the subject. My aspiration is the magazine develops into a resource and authority in an otherwise petrol/diesel biased media.

*Available on Magzter in digital here
Available on MagCloud in print here*

I look forward to your comments and hope you enjoy the magazine!

J Musk


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hello JMusk,

Will your magazine be doing any features of the end results of DIY pioneers building interesting cars at home, or is it just big OEM corporate stuff?


----------



## JMusk (Jul 16, 2014)

favguy said:


> Hello JMusk,
> 
> Will your magazine be doing any features of the end results of DIY pioneers building interesting cars at home, or is it just big OEM corporate stuff?


Thanks for the question. Although most features are about vehicles aimed for mass market, the magazine will have features on DIY vehicles on occasion. For example, Jonny Smith's Enfield electric project is very much a one off special and I have spoken with him about doing a feature.
Similarly, in the eBike world, many start out life as petrol powered before being converted - including some which appear to have had thousands of pounds of development spent on them, such as the original Agni motors bikes, were actually made in a small shed in Potters Bar. We will be doing features on some of these too.
Essentially, the magazine will provide a broad range of subjects that will interest most people who want to learn about both EVs and hybrids in general. There are a lot of garagists finding themselves at the forefront of development, so they will definitely not be ignored!


----------

